# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment activer la base de registre?

## Gabrielly

Bonjour,

         Voil, j'ai un problme avec mon ordinateur, je n'arrive pas  ouvrir la base de registre sous Windows XP avec regedit.exe lors j'y accde  l'aide de la ligne de commande ou directement dans le dossier Windows
Le message que je reois est :
*La base de registre a t dsactive par votre administrateur*

Le compte que j'utilise est un compte administrateur et je ne sais pas comment activer cette base de registre.  ::(:  

Pour mes dveloppements je ne peux mme plus inscrire mes composants lors des performing registration au moment du Build.

Si quelqu'un a une ide je suis preneur
Merci Gabrielly

----------


## Jannus

Probablement un virus ou une crasse quelconque.
Tu as nettoy ton PC ?

----------


## Gabrielly

Quelle rponse rapide !!!
Effectivement j'ai dcouvert qu'il y a un malin virus dans mon ordi.
Je suis en train de tlcharger Avast.
Mais je me demande si il n'y a pas une autre alternative par exemple une commande du genre 
regedit -active   ::aie::  
Ou dans panneau de configuration...

----------


## Jannus

> Quelle rponse rapide !!!


Y'a des miracles  ::mouarf::  


Il y a des possibilits de dsactivation de l'accs  Regedit via la BdR ou via les droits d'utilisateurs.

Ne me dit pas que tu travailles sans anti-virus ??  :8O:  

Avast est certes gratuit, mais pas super-efficace.
Je te conseille de passer un scan en ligne si Avast ne t'arrange pas ton problme (Kaspersky, McAfee, Trends...)

----------


## Mdinoc

Sous un windows non-XP-familial : gpedit.msc devrait t'aider.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sous un windows non-XP-familial : gpedit.msc devrait t'aider.
(diteur de "group policy", qui permet entre autre de rgler les privilges des utilisateurs, d'activer/dsactiver des outils comme le centre de scurit, etc.)

Sous un XP familial par contre, tu n'as plus qu' chercher un correctif qui accde directement aux bonnes cls de la base de registre, je pense (ou bien un autre diteur de base de registres, a devrait marcher)

----------


## Gabrielly

Enfin,  
         j'ai pu dtruire ce satan virus qui redmarrait ma machine  chaque ouverture de la console dos ou  chaque tlchargement.
J'ai tlcharger Avast sur un post d'un ami et je l'ai install chez moi.
Bravo Avast !!!   ::P:  

Dans mon ancien ordi j'avais McAfee mais il est tomb en panne.
Dans celui-ci c'est maintenant que j'ai Avast.

Mais mon problme fondamentale demeure, je n'arrive toujours pas  accder au registre sur Windows XP Professional. Ce dernier me dit qu'il est dsactiv.
Si c'est le cas il y a certainement un moyen d'activer la base de registre.  ::?:  

Dite moi, y a-t-il des commandes pour activer ou dsactiver le registre windows?
Je suis fatigu de fouill dans l'MSDN intgr  Visual Studio 2005.

Please Help

----------


## Gabrielly

Mdinoc je vais aller regarder gpedit.msc

----------


## Jannus

La clef pour bloquer le registre est celle-ci :
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ Policies\ System
Pour bloquer, il faut une valeur DWORD "DisableRegistryTools" 
et lui donner la valeur 1.

Sous XP, il existe un outil de BdR nomm REG.exe qui permet de modifier la BdR
Plus d'infos ici

Il suffit de vrifier la prsence de la clef et de mettre la valeur DWORD  0 si elle existe.

----------


## Gabrielly

Guardian, je vais aller lregarder le lien,

----------


## Gabrielly

Guardian,
   ton lien est trs intressant, pour comprendre le fonctionnement de la base de registre j'apprcie, mais M$ nous conseille d'utiliser cette BdR avec le plus grand soin possible. Je ne voudrais surtout pas rinstaller Windows XP et tous les software sur ma machine.

S'il te plait donne moi la syntaxe correcte au back slash prs et au espace prs que je dois taper en ligne de commande pour donner  DisableRegistryTools la valeur 0

Pour commencer cette syntaxe est-elle comme ceci.   ::roll::  


```

```

S'il te plait examine bien pour moi chaque caractre de cette commande.  ::?:  
C'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais faite. !!!
Sur la machine de mon voision je ne vois pas la cl System aprs Policies !!!

----------


## Gabrielly

Je suis en train d'examiner l'aide sous dos de la commande Reg afin d'avoir la syntaxe correcte.

Vraiment intressante cette aide!!!

----------


## Gabrielly

Mais Guardian, 

je ne vois pas la valeur *DisableRegistryTools* dans tout le registre.
J'ai mme effectu une recherche dans la BdR de la machine de mon voisin.!!!  ::?:

----------


## Jannus

Cette valeur n'existe pas par dfaut
Elle peut tre cre par un admin qui veut bloquer l'accs aux utilisateurs et par certains virus ou malware qui veulent empcher le nettoyage manuel de la BdR

C'est pour cela que je t'ai signal cette option
Mais la source de ton problme est peut tre ailleurs

ps : je ne saurais pas effectuer de test sur la commande reg.exe je n'ai pas de PC sous XP actuellement

----------


## Gabrielly

Merci beaucoup Guardian,  ::D:  
en tout cas cette histoire de registre m'a fait apprendre beaucoup de choses.
telles que la structure du registre avec les HKXX,  les commandes reg etc, a m'a mme donn beaucoup d'ides sur la faon d'y accder par programmation avec system().
Je suis all sur ma console dos et j'ai commenc par explorer le registre  l'aide de la commande reg query. 
Je suis all jusqu' la dernire cl system et  ma grande surprise j'ai vu cette valeur de  DisableRegistryTools.  ::D:  
Ensuite j'y ai appliqu la commande reg add et fix a valeur  0x0.
J't trs mu de voir cette fois ci la commande regedit m'affich la base de registre de windows.  ::D:  
Vraiment on ne finira jamais d'apprendre.  :;):  
Il faut que cette question d'activation du registre figure dans la faq de windows.

Merci encore Guardian

----------


## Jannus

Chic  ::): 
Merci pour le retour  :;):

----------


## David.Schris

> a m'a mme donn beaucoup d'ides sur la faon d'y accder par programmation avec system().


Une autre ide : ne pas utiliser system() mais plutt utiliser les fonctions faites pour accder  la base de registre.

----------


## malbousquet

Bonjour
Je me permets de ractiver cette discussion car je n'ai pas trouv de rponse  notre problme.
Voil. Suite  un virus, nous avons plusieurs problmes.
Le 1er, c'est le message nous disant "Le gestionnaire de tache a t dsactiv par l'administrateur" quand on fait ALT+CNTRL+SUP. Surv les forum, j'ai vu qu'il faut utiliser REGEDIT pour aller modifier un paramtre.
Et justement, le 2me Pb, c'est quand on veut utiliser REGEDIT, on a le message "la base de registre a t dsactive par l'administrateur". 

On est sous XP Familial SP3.
Comment revenir  une situation normale ?
merci

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser ce petit logiciel qui restaurera les cls :
http://www.tayo.fr/download/zebrestore

Slectionne *regedit* et *gestionnaire des taches* puis clique sur *restaurer*.

Salut.

----------

